# Same old Probiotic question



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

1. Does anyone know if this is marketing scheme? I am leaning towards yes:http://probioticsreviewed.com2. Has anyone tried Benebiotics? I am certainly willing to give it a try (why not, I'd try just about anything to feel better), but would hate being duped into buying this from some scam....3. Anyone have a probiotic they swear by?


----------



## justincarry (Jun 29, 2011)

A probiotic containing only *Lactobacillus sporogenes* a.k.a. _Bacillus coagulans_ is a good option............just search online for its benefits and research done till date......I personally got good response from these particular strain


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

justincarry said:


> A probiotic containing only *Lactobacillus sporogenes* a.k.a. _Bacillus coagulans_ is a good option............just search online for its benefits and research done till date......I personally got good response from these particular strain


I'm just confused a bit on your response....are you saying that bacillus coagulans is good by itself or that this probiotic should be good because it has it? I don't see how only that probiotic would matter even if the others were not effective and think maybe I am confused.


----------



## justincarry (Jun 29, 2011)

yes ....only one strain can be as effective as a whole bunch of other strains.....This strain creates an environment in the g.i.t which is suitable for growth of other beneficial strains......One strain can make a difference..Moreover B.coaguluns doesnot get destroyed in the acidic ph of the stomach instead it gets activated so as to reach the intestine and to show its effect....this is from personal experience....you might give it a try


----------



## snickers32471 (Dec 5, 2003)

XXXBerto55 said:


> 1. Does anyone know if this is marketing scheme? I am leaning towards yes:http://probioticsreviewed.com2. Has anyone tried Benebiotics? I am certainly willing to give it a try (why not, I'd try just about anything to feel better), but would hate being duped into buying this from some scam....3. Anyone have a probiotic they swear by?


----------



## snickers32471 (Dec 5, 2003)

Try SUSTENEX (made by Schiff). I swear by it!!!!!! It's almost completely cured me!


----------



## justincarry (Jun 29, 2011)

snickers32471 said:


> Try SUSTENEX (made by Schiff). I swear by it!!!!!! It's almost completely cured me!


*dear XXXBerto55 as you can see snickers32471 swears by sustenex....if you check this probiotic you will see that it contains only Bacillus coagulans strain*


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

justincarry said:


> *dear XXXBerto55 as you can see snickers32471 swears by sustenex....if you check this probiotic you will see that it contains only Bacillus coagulans strain*


Ordered it, we shall see...definetly a lot cheaper than the Florastor I have been using....


----------



## Gail2011 (May 3, 2011)

Check out the new probiotic by Genuine Health called liveprobio+03mega. You won't believe the difference. The oil suspends the probiotic so that is more easily adheres to the intestinal wall. I feel so much better already. Just bought my second bottle and am putting my daughter on this as well. Check this one out, well priced as well. Best wishes, Gail


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

Gail2011 said:


> Check out the new probiotic by Genuine Health called liveprobio+03mega. You won't believe the difference. The oil suspends the probiotic so that is more easily adheres to the intestinal wall. I feel so much better already. Just bought my second bottle and am putting my daughter on this as well. Check this one out, well priced as well. Best wishes, Gail


Not too well priced...$30 basically, the other one is $12. I will try it though as if it made a big enough difference, would be certainly worth the cash. Odd though it fixed your C, not sure what it will do to me, I've never had that problem


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

That benebiotics looks like a pretty good probiotic, even if the website is a scam.


----------



## celestin (May 20, 2004)

try cheese, highly fermented cheese(s) (Roquefort, Camembert etc..) with lactAse if necessary..it is good, natural and the germs are alive


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Would there be any chance of a sticky with a list of the different types of probiotics and what they are recommended for?I'm lost when it comes to looking to try them out.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

You know, old fashioned raw vinegar has plenty of enzymes in it--probiotics. Around here, $16/gallon and you take a tablespoon with each meal, maybe over a salad or other raw food. I just drink mine in some water. If it doesn't work for you, you still have the vinegar for other uses.


----------



## justincarry (Jun 29, 2011)

hi XXXBerto55. whats your update with bacillus coagulans, how are the results for you


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

justincarry said:


> hi XXXBerto55. whats your update with bacillus coagulans, how are the results for you


Overall pretty well. I take it in the evening with a colostrum and take the Florastor in the morning. I am generally pretty decent in the evening and I know the Florastor helps clog me up. I had them in reverse order, but recently switched hoping to be better earlier in the day.I had one really bad day but I think it was from what I ate the night before not agreeing with me. This certain local place's pizza I don't usually eat. I ate it once before a few years ago and hadn't since which I thought was because they are cash only (I never carry any), but now think maybe I got sick last time from there too and had forgotten....either way, no more of their pizza for me. I think though I have only been on it ten days, too early to tell in my opinion. Probiotics in general have helped me quite a bit I believe and the Dr. Snow regimine certainly did help. I just keep the Colostrum, fish oil, and higher doses of probiotics from his regimine.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Trudyg said:


> You know, old fashioned raw vinegar has plenty of enzymes in it--probiotics. Around here, $16/gallon and you take a tablespoon with each meal, maybe over a salad or other raw food. I just drink mine in some water. If it doesn't work for you, you still have the vinegar for other uses.


Enzymes and probiotics are not the same thing in this situation. Some vinegar has a prebiotic effect, feeding the microbes in your gut. And raw apple cider vinegar does have probiotics in it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

jmc09 said:


> Would there be any chance of a sticky with a list of the different types of probiotics and what they are recommended for?I'm lost when it comes to looking to try them out.


Unfortunately I don't know if we have enough hard data to say a particular strain is good for constipation rather than diarrhea, etc.A few species and some specific formulations have been tested for IBS but usually not symptom A but not symptom B or brand C is better than Brand D for problem Y.Most of what we have is whatever the marketing department says about the product, or what happened in a trial of one as an anecdotal response.Would a list of the strains/species actually tested for IBS be useful? It is a very small list.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

for ibs-d, how many have tried saccharomyces boulardii? [i pronounce it sack-row-mice-eez boo-lard-e-i][!]i have found this very effective for coping [firming things up] when diarrhea is very runny.the firming up effect is not so obvious when i have my 'normal' sticky stool.anyone else had good, bad or indifferent experience of sb?http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saccharomyces_boulardii"Saccharomyces boulardii is a tropical strain of yeast first isolated from lychee and mangosteen fruit in 1923 by French scientist Henri Boulard. It is related to, but distinct from, Saccharomyces cerevisiae in several taxonomic, metabolic, and genetic properties.[1] S. boulardii has been shown to maintain and restore the natural flora in the large and small intestine; it is classified as a probiotic. Boulard first isolated the yeast after he observed natives of Southeast Asia chewing on the skin of lychee and mangosteen in an attempt to control the symptoms of cholera. S. boulardii has been shown to be non-pathogenic, non-systemic (it remains in the gastrointestinal tract rather than spreading elsewhere in the body),..."edit added, just reading up on google, it looks like florastor contains sb.


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

Mr 100 said:


> for ibs-d, how many have tried saccharomyces boulardii? [i pronounce it sack-row-mice-eez boo-lard-e-i][!]i have found this very effective for coping [firming things up] when diarrhea is very runny.the firming up effect is not so obvious when i have my 'normal' sticky stool.anyone else had good, bad or indifferent experience of sb?http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saccharomyces_boulardii"Saccharomyces boulardii is a tropical strain of yeast first isolated from lychee and mangosteen fruit in 1923 by French scientist Henri Boulard. It is related to, but distinct from, Saccharomyces cerevisiae in several taxonomic, metabolic, and genetic properties.[1] S. boulardii has been shown to maintain and restore the natural flora in the large and small intestine; it is classified as a probiotic. Boulard first isolated the yeast after he observed natives of Southeast Asia chewing on the skin of lychee and mangosteen in an attempt to control the symptoms of cholera. S. boulardii has been shown to be non-pathogenic, non-systemic (it remains in the gastrointestinal tract rather than spreading elsewhere in the body),..."edit added, just reading up on google, it looks like florastor contains sb.


Yes, that pretty much is what Florastor is and yes, it does have a binding effect. I took a different brand (higher dose I believe) and it actually gave me pretty bad C. It wasn't as fun as I always dreamed it would be.....


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> Unfortunately I don't know if we have enough hard data to say a particular strain is good for constipation rather than diarrhea, etc.A few species and some specific formulations have been tested for IBS but usually not symptom A but not symptom B or brand C is better than Brand D for problem Y.Most of what we have is whatever the marketing department says about the product, or what happened in a trial of one as an anecdotal response.Would a list of the strains/species actually tested for IBS be useful? It is a very small list.


I think it would be a good place to start and hopefully people could post their own experiences of the different strains and we could take it from there.I have only tried one type of probiotic,sacchoromyces boullardi but i couldnt afford more than about 8 tablets so couldnt give any in depth conclusion on it.It did seem to help with bloating and gas when used alongside my regular prescription though so i regard it as at least a useful complimentary treatment.


----------



## justincarry (Jun 29, 2011)

jmc09 said:


> I think it would be a good place to start and hopefully people could post their own experiences of the different strains and we could take it from there.I have only tried one type of probiotic,sacchoromyces boullardi but i couldnt afford more than about 8 tablets so couldnt give any in depth conclusion on it.It did seem to help with bloating and gas when used alongside my regular prescription though so i regard it as at least a useful complimentary treatment.


Ok i will start a new post about experiences with IBS....The Topic shouldnt be moved to OTC because people dont check it much and moreover we are concerned with probiotic - IBS-D relationship


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

XXXBerto55, re,"Yes, that pretty much is what Florastor is and yes, it does have a binding effect. I took a different brand (higher dose I believe) and it actually gave me pretty bad C. It wasn't as fun as I always dreamed it would be..... "you made me laugh. but seriously, i can relate to this, having overdone the calcium once or twice. staying on topic, i can also really relate to Kathleen M saying,"Would a list of the strains/species actually tested for IBS be useful? It is a very small list."i agree, the only probiotic that has had a noticable effect, in the short term, for me, is saccharomyces boulardii. this is the active ingredient in 'florastor' [in the US] and 'bowel calm' [in the UK]. note that i suffer from ibs-d. i really can't say how probiotics affect those with ibs-c.i have regularly [very long term-years] consumed live yoghurt, with no effect on symptoms.edited for spelling!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Floraster is a PRObiotic (a yeast or bacteria with certain characteristics).PREbiotics (easy to confuse the two terms.







) is one of a number of fibers which under certain circumstances do seem to help probiotic bacteria survive. However they are also food for other kinds of bacteria so can make some people gassy.I'm not sure how well most of the bacteria in yogurt actually effect humans as I think most are chosen more for how well they grow in industrial size vats than anything else.


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

funny isn't it? what a howler! i know the difference between a pre and a pro biotic. i try to be really careful and specific when i post but still missed that, just goes to show, don't believe all you read! lol. [my previous post re re edited.]


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

jmc09 said:


> Would there be any chance of a sticky with a list of the different types of probiotics and what they are recommended for?I'm lost when it comes to looking to try them out.


Clinical research suggests that the gastrointestinal microbiota may be a therapeutic target in IBS. Most systematic reviews indicate that probiotics have a beneficial impact on global IBS symptoms, abdominal pain and flatulence. Research shows that different probiotics can improve, have no effect, or even worsen symptoms, confirming that benefits are likely to be strain and symptom-specific.As Kathleen has said, if we created a list of strain specific probiotics that have been studied and shown to be beneficial for IBS, at this time, it would be a very small list. The only specific strains that come to mind are *Lactobacillus plantarum 299v*, *Bifidobacterium infantis 35624* and *Lactobacillus GG*.There are a lot of claims related to probiotics. We recommend you speak to your physician or follow the guidance of peer-reviewed clinical research when it comes to choosing a probiotic for IBS.Jeff


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

Just an update on the sustenex and I will give this with a full disclosure. Went on a bender Monday, specifically Sam Adams Octoberfest. Monday wasn't great even before I started drinking. Tuesday and most of today I have been a wreck! I am leaning towards the Sustenex not really helping me too much. Maybe even making it worse. I know the drinking kind of negates any "results" so we will see how the rest of the week goes, but it hasn't been any better the last two weeks.


----------



## gam (Sep 30, 2011)

XXXBerto55 said:


> 1. Does anyone know if this is marketing scheme? I am leaning towards yes:http://probioticsreviewed.com2. Has anyone tried Benebiotics? I am certainly willing to give it a try (why not, I'd try just about anything to feel better), but would hate being duped into buying this from some scam....3. Anyone have a probiotic they swear by?


The same thought occurred to me. It seems like it could be a marketing scheme because 1) the criteria are geared around what Benebiotics has 2) there are no references or study results 3) to me, the wording reads like an ad 4) there is no contact information about who they are, their location, etc. 5) a web search on their name shows very little, basically stuff about these reviews 6) the domain name was registered by proxy and 7) the web page source for this and the Benebiotics web site share some unusual features. To me, the web sites have a similar look and feel. Maybe the same web designer did both?


----------

